# Old English Bulldog Bowed Legs



## Bear McAuley

Hi, just looking if anyone else has experienced bowed legs in their OEB, vet has diagnosed angular limb Deformity, said his bones are an okay length but twisted which is causing his paws to face east and west, currently waiting on a surgical evaluation but was wondering if his chest gets bigger will his legs straighten out a bit, he is 8 months. Thanks


----------



## ClanWorgen

I believe this has much more to do with weak misshapen ankle joints than the legs being bowed. This is fairly common in Bassett hounds and is referred to as ballerina feet.

Joint issues can be *improved *but not *cured *at home. Things such as joint supplements can help but it's not going to make a huge difference. I don't know much about surgical options, fingers crossed that it will be the solution. Please keep us updated!


----------



## DaySleepers

Yikes, poor guy! That looks pretty severe (to my untrained eye, anyway). I've never heard of these kinds of deformities correcting themselves, but have heard of them causing pain and progressive lameness. I'd definitely follow your vet's advice here, or request a referral to an orthopedic vet if you want really specialized, expert care - that's an expensive option though, so whatever works for you best. In some cases with deformities you get better results when you operate on a growing dog, and as he gets bigger and heavier, it'll put more strain on his joints and limbs, possibly making things worse rather than better. So if your vet thinks operating now will get him the best outcome, I urge you to follow that advice instead of taking the wait and see approach!


----------



## Bear McAuley

ClanWorgen said:


> I believe this has much more to do with weak misshapen ankle joints than the legs being bowed. This is fairly common in Bassett hounds and is referred to as ballerina feet.
> 
> Joint issues can be *improved *but not *cured *at home. Things such as joint supplements can help but it's not going to make a huge difference. I don't know much about surgical options, fingers crossed that it will be the solution. Please keep us updated!


Will do, thanks for the reply


----------



## storyist

This is something to consult orthopedic specialists about. I hope your reference to a "vet surgeon" meant an orthopedic surgeon. They're going to tell you surgery is necessary, but I think if I'd never had ortho surgery done on a dog before, I'd want to talk to at least two and hear exactly what they propose, the time, money, and rehab necessary.


----------



## Bear McAuley

DaySleepers said:


> Yikes, poor guy! That looks pretty severe (to my untrained eye, anyway). I've never heard of these kinds of deformities correcting themselves, but have heard of them causing pain and progressive lameness. I'd definitely follow your vet's advice here, or request a referral to an orthopedic vet if you want really specialized, expert care - that's an expensive option though, so whatever works for you best. In some cases with deformities you get better results when you operate on a growing dog, and as he gets bigger and heavier, it'll put more strain on his joints and limbs, possibly making things worse rather than better. So if your vet thinks operating now will get him the best outcome, I urge you to follow that advice instead of taking the wait and see approach!


Yes, waiting on the Orthopedic to contact us, might not be a case for surgery and may just be pain management, just don't want him suffering 👍


storyist said:


> This is something to consult orthopedic specialists about. I hope your reference to a "vet surgeon" meant an orthopedic surgeon. They're going to tell you surgery is necessary, but I think if I'd never had ortho surgery done on a dog before, I'd want to talk to at least two and hear exactly what they propose, the time, money, and rehab necessary.


Yes, it's an Orthopedic Specialist, will definitely get a couple of opinions, have seen that the Chippendale front is in bulldogs and was hoping that as he grew his chest would fill out and make it less pronounced. He has no issues at the moment that he shows but wouldn't like to think he had. Could also be dwarfism.


storyist said:


> This is something to consult orthopedic specialists about. I hope your reference to a "vet surgeon" meant an orthopedic surgeon. They're going to tell you surgery is necessary, but I think if I'd never had ortho surgery done on a dog before, I'd want to talk to at least two and hear exactly what they propose, the time, money, and rehab necessary.





storyist said:


> This is something to consult orthopedic specialists about. I hope your reference to a "vet surgeon" meant an orthopedic surgeon. They're going to tell you surgery is necessary, but I think if I'd never had ortho surgery done on a dog before, I'd want to talk to at least two and hear exactly what they propose, the time, money, and rehab necessary.


Yes, an Orthopedic specialist here, will definitely get a couple of opinions. Have seen the chippendale front on bulldogs and was hoping that as he is only 8 months that as his chest grows that it would make his gait less pronounced but he could also have dwarfism


----------



## Hurricane Hooch

Bear McAuley said:


> Hi, just looking if anyone else has experienced bowed legs in their OEB, vet has diagnosed angular limb Deformity, said his bones are an okay length but twisted which is causing his paws to face east and west, currently waiting on a surgical evaluation but was wondering if his chest gets bigger will his legs straighten out a bit, he is 8 months. Thanks


Hi I have a 10month old oldee english bulldogge and his legs are like that also.th












ey drive me daft.can I ask if you got surgery on your dog or if when his chest dropped he grew out it?this is mine


----------



## DaySleepers

I'm afraid this poster hasn't been back to the forum since they posted this thread last year. I'm closing this to further replies, but I urge you to start your own thread!


----------

